# My F-LOW-MOTION Leon



## Freeternity (Jun 1, 2010)

*Hello, 

my name is Eiko and i`m over 30 years old :banghead:  

I am comming from Berlin and have a leon from 2000 with self made airride from airlift bags, adjustable koni and viar components. 
Front and tail is also self-made, sides (metal) worked by friend from big-wheelers.de. 
Inside is a combination from oldtimer material and white Leather..not finished..finish 01.07.2010. 
Wheels in 9x19 with 225-35 Dunlop tyres. 

Here a few pictures of the different years: 


Pictures from 2004 - 2009: click me 

here 2005: 
    


here 2006: 

    



here 2007+2008: 

     


here 2009: 

   

   

     

made by DJPJ: 
 


made by moody: 
  




























here 2010 with new side-design, new stripe, new wheel design, new interiour 




























  







  

 






































    

    


This is my favorite picture 











Sorry for my bad english 

..greetings from Berlin *


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

F*****************ck. So jealous that you guys have SEAT!!!!!!!


----------



## Freeternity (Jun 1, 2010)

But have you none technical monitoring...not too deeply, not too broadly, you may not do that and you may that not...here all is controlled  :screwy:

Here a modified picture of panorama:


----------



## Freeternity (Jun 1, 2010)

It goes again slowly forward..










..is still all loose, next Friday would like I with all 4 to be finished.


----------



## G0lf3r (Apr 2, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Freeternity (Jun 1, 2010)

*Here 2 pictures from XS-CarNight 18.09.2010* 




















*and here the location*


----------



## Freeternity (Jun 1, 2010)

*here the interior*


----------



## G0lf3r (Apr 2, 2009)

Gorgeous interior!


----------



## adama (Oct 4, 2010)

I have and old friend from college time in Europe who has a Leon and he has also modified his Leon from 150CV to 250CV but i think he will still be jealous of your Leon :thumbup:


----------



## mkIVGolfLI (Feb 29, 2008)

this car is absolutely gorgeous. we are missing out over here states-side.:beer: cheers sir.


----------



## vr666gli (Apr 23, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Freeternity (Jun 1, 2010)

Thx for your praise   

here a small plaything:


----------



## zaibas (Apr 9, 2010)

omg,fantastic man


----------



## jettin94 (Jan 3, 2011)

that is an incredibly beautiful car man!!! why dont we have those in the US!!?:beer:


----------



## Freeternity (Jun 1, 2010)

thanx :beer: 

thus it looked ex factory out  











season 2010: 











today ic::


----------



## Freeternity (Jun 1, 2010)

F-LOW-MOTION story on vau-max.de 

*
car of the week - click here*


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

Closest Seat ull get in the US is from Mexico, where they sell them. GL tho, ull never get it across the border, let alone make it out of Mexico alive.opcorn: Next trip to San Deigo CA, ull see Cupras all over the place from MX.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

Plse for the love of god.............take off those decals. Makes the car look like its a rolling doily.:facepalm: Also re paint those rims. The blue doesnt match the body color; taking away from the over all look.:beer:


----------

